# Resume translations?



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

When applying for jobs in Germany, should the application include a resume translated to German, or just the native language given that the applicant does not speak German? To me, it just seems a bit disengenuous to do so if one does not speak the language.

FYI, my wife is applying for a position which requests an English and Spanish speaker, but does not say that German is required. Of course, my wife (and I) would immerse ourselves in German language courses should this employment opportunity be viable.

Any other advice for the resume process you may have would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend on lots of factors. Is the job posting in English? (for example) If the job posting is in English, then sending a CV or resume in English is probably a reasonable approach. (And by the way, be sure to include information on your level of all languages spoken, including German.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## emrecomputer (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm in the same phase with you nowadays and applying for jobs related with my field. And If it is not an international company and like it was said above the job post is not in English, your cv (Lebenslauf) and motivation letter (Anschreiben) must be in German. If not your application will see the deeps of rubbish bin. And lastly try to learn German at least B1 level to find a proper job otherwise no one will think that you are serious.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!
Emre


----------



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

Many moons ago I understood that in Germany your CV had to include a head and shoulder photo. Is this still the case.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Most companies still expect one.


----------

